# You can Check your I-Drive CIP/PROGMAN Version yourself!! :)



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

To access the Secret Menu:

1. Push down i-Drive knob for approx 8 sec
2. Turn right 3 clicks
3. Turn left 3 clicks
4. Turn right 1 click
5. Turn left 1 click
6. Turn right 1 click
7. Push down i-Drive knob

To get your CIP code (may be slight variations on the below):

1. Go to menu 'Versionkontrolle' 
2. Scroll to the very bottom and you should something similiar to "I-05-09-510_050509", where "*05-09-510*" corresponds to one of the below:

CIP 20.00.00 (Target data Status E060-05-12-500).

CIP 19.02.03 (Target data Status E060-05-09-535).

CIP 19.02.00 (Target data Status E060-05-09-530).

CIP 19.01.00 (Target data Status E060-05-09-530).

*CIP 19.00 (Target data Status E060-05-09-510).* <- My 2006 525i has this.. Damn time for an upgrade )

CIP 18.00.01 (Target data Status E060-05-06-510).

CIP 18.00 (Target data Status E060-05-06-510).

CIP 17.01 (Target data Status E060-05-06-500).

CIP 17.0 (Target data Status E060-05-03-520).

CIP 16.1 (Target data Status E060-05-03-520).

CIP 16.0 (Target data Status E060-04-09-555).

CIP 15.2 (Target data Status E060-04-09-555).

CIP 15.0 (Target data Status E060-04-09-555).

CIP 13.3 (Target data Status E060-04-09-504).

CIP 13.2 (Target data Status E060-04-09-504).

CIP 12.0 (Target data Status E060-04-06-500).

CIP 11.0 (Target data Status E060-04-03-505).

CIP 10.1 (Target data Status E060-03-12-527).

CIP 10.0 (Target data Status E060-03-12-525).

Source: e60.net (Thanks to mr_london post)


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Source: cobradav on e60.net


----------



## the-oneil (Oct 30, 2006)

Coolguy1

When you say Turn right 3 clicks do you mean move the i-drive knob 3 times to the right. Or turn in clockwise 3 times Or are you talking about the indicators.

Do you have to do this whilst engine is running for it to work?

I just don't seem to be able to make it work :dunno: 

Thanks


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

- Move 3 times (i.e 3 clicks) to right 

- Key knob should be in 2nd position (3rd position is when you start the engine)


----------



## the-oneil (Oct 30, 2006)

coolguy1 said:


> - Move 3 times (i.e 3 clicks) to right
> 
> - Key knob should be in 2nd position (3rd position is when you start the engine)


Got it - Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

You're welcome


----------



## the-oneil (Oct 30, 2006)

Managed to access the secret menu
But cannot find the Versionkontrolle menu (It may not be the same name in English :eeps: )


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

It will not be in English, it will only be in Germany language


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

You have to scroll to right to find it.. Check carefully it will be there.


----------



## bklyn550 (Oct 2, 2006)

When you say go to the right do you mean click right because i only have one row of choices on mine no menu like this in my car.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice. Thanks. I knew about the secret menu but without this 'Rosetta Stone' it was all numbers.


----------



## stiffy1 (Aug 26, 2005)

So my car showed I-06-03-510_051122. I assume that means my last update was March 2006? Also, in that menu, 'Build Date' was Jan 9, 2006. That can't be the car build date - I bought the car in '05?

What do the other menus mean and/or do? I was hesitant to access any of them for fear of screwing something up. Any idea?


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

coolguy1 said:


> It will not be in English, it will only be in Germany language


:rofl:


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

This works only on the E60 models, right?


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Should work on All models w/ I-Drive i think..


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

coolguy1 said:


> Should work on All models w/ I-Drive i think..


Works in mine.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Excellent post. We should see if the Mods will make this a sticky for everyone. :thumbup: 

A lot of times the key to helping fellow festers with issues is ascertaining their current iDrive version.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure it works on E9x models.

I don't have the menu 'Versionkontrolle' ??


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

SteveinBelAir said:


> Not sure it works on E9x models.
> 
> I don't have the menu 'Versionkontrolle' ??


Does not work on 6 series either.

Which begs the question.

What is BMW thinking? :dunno: Make a specific version of the iDrive software for every car model. That is real smart. :tsk:


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Yep*



BmW745On19's said:


> Works in mine.


Always worked on the 7. I have been using this trick since 2001.


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tried it several times. Doesn't work on my 335i coupe.


----------



## merklebob (Oct 26, 2005)

worked on my 2007 650


----------



## destro23 (Nov 7, 2006)

worked on my 2005 645 but i only got it to work once.. and i didn't see a menu called Versionkontrolle but i did see a menu called "C-Applikation" and only numbers that were even close to some sort of version number 07.021.001 and under another version it was all 00000000's


----------



## Wildcat545 (Feb 7, 2007)

destro23 said:


> worked on my 2005 645 but i only got it to work once.. and i didn't see a menu called Versionkontrolle but i did see a menu called "C-Applikation" and only numbers that were even close to some sort of version number 07.021.001 and under another version it was all 00000000's


I get this, too. I have a list of options I can scroll through on the left, one of which is C-Applikation", and a list of various pieces of data in the "center" window. However, the system won't allow me to click over to the center list and scroll down to the bottom of it. Anybody figured a way around this? Am I missing something obvious? :dunno:


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I just got my 2006 525i CPI upgraded to 24.02 (Latest) and i can still see ''Versionkontrolle', and it shows: *I-06-03-510_051122*

(if you have this number, that means it is 24.02 version which is the latest now)


----------



## colejl (Oct 6, 2004)

I-06-03-510 seems to refer to v19.00.00 but it appears that v24.02 indeed has the same value! Sloppy coding! :thumbdwn:


----------



## coolguy1 (Dec 23, 2006)

On my Service Data sheet, they clearly mention: Patching to 24.02 fixed IDrive issues


----------



## BALLI (Mar 9, 2006)

destro23 said:


> worked on my 2005 645 but i only got it to work once.. and i didn't see a menu called Versionkontrolle but i did see a menu called "C-Applikation" and only numbers that were even close to some sort of version number 07.021.001 and under another version it was all 00000000's


I got this on my 530 06


----------



## 335i SH (Sep 6, 2006)

BALLI said:


> I got this on my 530 06


I got that far with my E92 but none of the codes on this thread are close to any of the codes I can see by scrolling through the info menus on my car.

Is there more current info on how to determine what software the '07 3 series have?:dunno:


----------



## Rosest (Feb 27, 2007)

*Can't find it on '08 528xi, either*

I just received my '08 528xi (love it, with all of 98 miles so far).

I tried to see what version it came with so I used these instructions and after a few minutes of experimenting I finally got it to bring me to the ODS diagnostic page. Unfortunately, like several of the other comments in this thread, I can see a list headed by C-Applikation, but cannot find the Versionkontrolle item. There doesn't seem to be any way to scroll to the right, either by rotating the controller or sliding it right.

There are next and back buttons on the bottom, but I can't move out of the left menu list to get to them.

Did anyone who also said they couldn't find Versionkontrolle ever find a way to get to it?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

coolguy1 said:


> You have to scroll to right to find it.. Check carefully it will be there.


When I access the menu i am presented with the screens below. There is no option for versionkontrolle.


----------



## bhavi_jp (Dec 22, 2006)

coolguy1 said:


> To access the Secret Menu:
> 
> 1. Push down i-Drive knob for approx 8 sec
> 2. Turn right 3 clicks
> ...


Does this method works only for the cars having navigation?

This method is not working on my 2004 545I. My car does not have navigation.

Can somebody please confirm it?


----------



## bhavi_jp (Dec 22, 2006)

bhavi_jp said:


> Does this method works only for the cars having navigation?
> 
> This method is not working on my 2004 545I. My car does not have navigation.
> 
> Can somebody please confirm it?


Never mind.. Got it working..

FYI,
You have to "Turn" I-drive knob Clockwise/Anti-clockwise to make it work. The directions given in the originl post says "Click", so I was moving I-drive knob to right/left.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

It does not display the same information on vehicles equipped with Nav. With the Nav system the display is of different information that is basically useless for determining Progman version


----------



## dozens (Dec 6, 2006)

I am trying to get my dealer to upgrade my software. I complained about my ipod not stopping when I turn off the car. I have iDrive, is there anyway to tell what version I have, I want to make sure they do something.

BTW - What is the the software in the car called, is there some official name ?


----------



## augustrain2004 (Aug 27, 2007)

Whats the price for getting the software/firmware upgrade to the latest/appropriate release at the BMW dealership - $100's of ?? appreciate to understand what the end game cost people.


----------



## iQi (Sep 2, 2005)

*Couldn't BMW make it a bit easier to figure out?*

Hi,

I asked for a software update for my '06 530i (the first since I git the car 2 years ago) and after lots of discussions with the BMW workshop manager who first didn't accept to do the upgrade because 'the car didn't ask for it when it was plugged to the diagnosis PC', he did the upgrade.

now the version controller reads : * I-06-03-510_051122*

How do I know if the car's CIP was really upgraded? [no, I don't have the old CIP number and no I don't trust the workshop!]


----------



## bwm_ghost (Dec 13, 2008)

I just got BMW 330i (2006), I tried few times to get to 'service menu' but without any luck.I'm not familiar with I-drive and I've got SatNav built in.
Can someone please explain to me what does it mean 'Key knob should be in 2nd position (3rd position is when you start the engine)', does it mean (on the display) the first position is *Climate*, second *Communication *, third *Navigation * and forth *Entertainment *.I will appreciate if someone post a picture of this bloody second or third position.Thanks in advance


----------



## iploya (Dec 15, 2008)

bwm_ghost said:


> I just got BMW 330i (2006), I tried few times to get to 'service menu' but without any luck.I'm not familiar with I-drive and I've got SatNav built in.
> Can someone please explain to me what does it mean 'Key knob should be in 2nd position (3rd position is when you start the engine)', does it mean (on the display) the first position is *Climate*, second *Communication *, third *Navigation * and forth *Entertainment *.I will appreciate if someone post a picture of this bloody second or third position.Thanks in advance


Asked and answered somewhere above.

In addition to moving up/down/left/right and in, your controller rotates clockwise and counterclockwise.

Hold it IN for 8 seconds, then rotate:

clockwise 3 indentations (clicks), 
counterclockwise 3 clicks 
clockwise 1 click, 
counterclockwise 1 click
clockwise 1 click,

THEN *immediately* push IN. You will see a red button -- press the wheel IN to access that menu.

I also don't have versionkontroller or whatever it's called, but I can get to the menu.


----------



## bwm_ghost (Dec 13, 2008)

Still doesn't work


----------

